# Puppy Defacating in kennel



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a 4 mo old lab. When I leave for work or sleep during the night I put him in an extra large porta kennel in my heated garage. He is ussually never in there for more than 4 hrs and he is let out before and after to relieve himself. Several times now when I return to let him out he has crapped all!!!!!!!! over in the kennel. It even gets on the celing. I don't know if he rolls in it but he always requires a bath.

This is very disgusting and is a huge problem. And to top it off the pup hates baths.

Any tips would be greatly apprecieated!

Chris


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

For a pup that age, they still don't have 100% control over their bodies and unless fully aired, will defecate where they have room.

Do you have a kennel that is more for the size of the pup that allows him to turn around a little but not enough that going on the other side of the kennel and laying on the other isn't an option?

Mostly it sounds like you're giving the pup too much room and it also sounds like either the pup is getting into something or you've switched foods so the pup has loose stools, or you're not airing the pup long enough. I know I have a pup that is 4 months old right now and she's a two time crapper. When let out she'll crap once, run around a bit then go again before she really is empty and ready to be put away.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Chaws hit it right on the head, if they have room they will shat everywhere. Dogs like humans tend not to shat in there beds, but give them room and it's on like donkey kong. Try a smaller crate! :beer: I remember cleaning out my pups kennel i dont envey you during those times!! :rollin: Its all worth it in the end though!!!!!


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry... I broke out laughing when I read this.

The other two are right here.... .too much room! give it enough room to sit, lay down and turn around. After it has been kennel trained you can have a little larger kennel, but not a condo.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks all thats what a friend said also. The kennel must be too roomy. I tried to put a plastic tub in the kennel to take up room but it did not work, just one more thing to clean up uke: . its not a food issue because his stools are normal otherwise. Yeah if it wasnt me daeling with it would be funny. :lol:

We decided to keep him on the house during the night. He sleeps on my 2yr old son's bed (spoiled pup) and they both love it.
:wink: 
Thanks again


----------

